# Flats fishing in PCB!!!



## Hooked On Quack

Just got back from PCB and the fishing was some of the best I've EVER experienced!!
Caught Triple Tails, Reds, Trout, and Flounder!!  Took the wife out for an evening trip and caught 10-12lb Reds til our arms hurt!!  We could of caught fish all night!!

Captain Justin Leake (1 850 258 7780) was our guide and I've fished with him for years, the water is still looking great, but NOW is the time to hit the Gulf!!


----------



## Southern_Gent

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from PCB and the fishing was some of the best I've EVER experienced!!
> Caught Triple Tails, Reds, Trout, and Flounder!!  Took the wife out for an evening trip and caught 10-12lb Reds til our arms hurt!!  We could of caught fish all night!!
> 
> Captain Justin Leak (1 850 258 7780) was our guide and I've fished with him for years, the water is still looking great, but NOW is the time to hit the Gulf!!



what kinda price tag does a trip like that come with from CPT Leak?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Southern_Gent said:


> what kinda price tag does a trip like that come with from CPT Leak?



All day is $500 and evening trip is only $250, he will customize your trip however you want.  All you have to do is show up!!  This guy knows his stuff!!  He can carry up to 4 people, so when you split the cost it's not much, however it was just me for the all day trip, and the wife didn't contribute any $$ for the evening trip...


----------



## Rob62

Hooked On Quack - based on your comments I just booked an evening fishing trip with CPT Leake.  I coincidently happened to be in PCB and was looking to go out fishing today.  Luckly he was not yet booked.  So at 7:45 PM this evening we will be going out and seeing what we can catch.

CPT Leake seemed very excited about our prospects.  I think he used the phrase "you will catch fish till your arm gets tired" - we'll see.  I'll post an update after we get back.

Rob


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from PCB and the fishing was some of the best I've EVER experienced!!
> Caught Triple Tails, Reds, Trout, and Flounder!!  Took the wife out for an evening trip and caught 10-12lb Reds til our arms hurt!!  We could of caught fish all night!!
> 
> Captain Justin Leake (1 850 258 7780) was our guide and I've fished with him for years, the water is still looking great, but NOW is the time to hit the Gulf!!



HOQ, you ain't lernt how to post up pix or what?   I need some pics man !


----------



## Capt Quirk

Yeah Quack, post pics... I'm a little home sick


----------



## Paymaster




----------



## biggabuck

Hooked, Thanks for the info i just booked my trip for the week of the 4th!! And man i'm pumped i never knew there was this type of fishin in PCB. Thanks again Hooked on Quack


----------



## Swamprat

biggabuck said:


> Hooked, Thanks for the info i just booked my trip for the week of the 4th!! And man i'm pumped i never knew there was this type of fishin in PCB. Thanks again Hooked on Quack



Lots of good fishing in East and West Bays also St.Andrews Bay. Most folks never give it a thought and want to head offshore but with the way grouper and snapper regs are it ain't worth it IMO. 

I have never fished with Capt. Leake but have heard he is one of the best in that area. Looks like he will have a nice income for a few weeks based on HOQ's recomendation.


----------



## Rob62

I just got back to the hotel from my evening fishing trip with Justin.  I caught about a half dozen Red Fish and a couple of Lady Fish.  All the Red Fish were too big to keep.  One was well into the 30” range.  

Everything was provided, even cold drinks and snacks if we wanted any.  The boat and fishing gear were in top condition.  A first class operation all the way around.  

I give CPT Justin Leake a big thumbs up, and do not hesitate to recommend or use him again.  

I'll post a pic of the big Red I caught as soon as I can.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Rob62

Here is a picture of the biggest Red I caught last night.  Not sure what the exact weight or length were.  It really wasn't that important to me.  Getting out and fishing was.  Justin (CPT Leake) did say that as far as these fish go this was a good one.

Good Fishing,

Rob


----------



## GRIZZLER46

*Here Quack I'll Load One Fer Ya*

My red


----------



## GRIZZLER46

Quack I would post the pic with you da fish & yo fine wife....
But you know how she feels about people seeing her out in public with ya.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Nice! Thanks for the pics everybody... exceptin Quack, who didn't post any


----------



## Hooked On Quack

TurkeyManiac said:


> HOQ, you ain't lernt how to post up pix or what?   I need some pics man !



I'll send some to your phone!!




GRIZZLER46 said:


> Quack I would post the pic with you da fish & yo fine wife....
> But you know how she feels about people seeing her out in public with ya.



Thanks bud, you got the one with the gator trout??  Post up the one with Dawn!!  She hung in there good and caught at least 6-8 on top water, and a couple on live crabs!!




biggabuck said:


> Hooked, Thanks for the info i just booked my trip for the week of the 4th!! And man i'm pumped i never knew there was this type of fishin in PCB. Thanks again Hooked on Quack



Hope the water is still good by then, best of luck and I know you'll have fun!!




Rob62 said:


> Here is a picture of the biggest Red I caught last night.  Not sure what the exact weight or length were.  It really wasn't that important to me.  Getting out and fishing was.  Justin (CPT Leake) did say that as far as these fish go this was a good one.
> 
> Good Fishing,
> 
> Rob





Great Red you got there Rob, those things pull like a freight train!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Capt Quirk said:


> Nice! Thanks for the pics everybody... exceptin Quack, who didn't post any



I didn't post any, but that's me in the black shirt!


----------



## Capt Quirk

How'd you like the scenery while you was down there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Capt Quirk said:


> How'd you like the scenery while you was down there?



If it wasn't for the wife I could of done some serious stawkin...




First time EVER I left fish biting and told Justin I had enough!!


----------



## GRIZZLER46

*Thats a goodun and the fish aint bad neither*

Here it is....No pics of gator


----------



## Capt Quirk

You were in Port Canaveral?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Capt Quirk said:


> You were in Port Canaveral?


----------



## Capt Quirk

Sorry... wrong P.C., wrong coast


----------



## Workin2Hunt

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Here it is....No pics of gator



Who's the hawt chick and how much did you have to pay her to be in the pic with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Workin2Hunt said:


> Who's the hawt chick and how much did you have to pay her to be in the pic with you






Over the years a small fortune...


----------



## GRIZZLER46

*More pics from PC*

Ok last pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Ok last pics



Thanks bud!!  That's a Redneck Riveria Grand Slam!!  Trout, Triple Tail, Reds and Flounder.  That was the ONLY Redfish caught that was short enough to keep!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Keebs said:


> this one??



Keebs!!!  You're not supposed to show the one of us in the "no tell motel" in Albinnnnny!!


----------



## SarahFair

Nice fish!! 
My dad goes down a few times a year and always wanted to go out..

Ill have to tell him about this guy!


----------



## GRIZZLER46

Quack I just noticed somethin in that last pic.....are you milking that trout I was wondering how you got em ta bite


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SarahFair said:


> Nice fish!!
> My dad goes down a few times a year and always wanted to go out..
> 
> Ill have to tell him about this guy!



He won't regret it!!




GRIZZLER46 said:


> Quack I just noticed somethin in that last pic.....are you milking that trout I was wondering how you got em ta bite





That's what they use in the Berkley Gulps...


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs!!!  You're not supposed to show the one of us in the "no tell motel" in Albinnnnny!!



oooooooooppppssssss, sowwy!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Dang, awesome Mill. Looks like some great eating!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Here is Capt. Leakes' website, Panama City Backcountry Adventures


----------



## crackerdave

Looks like y'all had a great trip,Quack! Good info,too - thanks!


----------



## YaraDV.

Quack...... very nice catch and your wife is stunning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

YaraG. said:


> Quack...... very nice catch and your wife is stunning.



Thank you, but what about me??


----------



## Money man

Quack, thanks for sharing the info brother, I just booked a trip for Wednesday evening with Justin. I hope the fish cooperate. I would love to get my kids to hook up with some big bull reds.

OK, I want to catch some too.


----------



## Cletus T.

Awesome Reds Quack….and those other fish ain’t too bad either!  Sounds like an awesome trip!

Congrats on all the catches!  That guide sounds like he is on them!!!


----------



## Money man

Just got back from my trip with Captain Justin. All I can say is unbelievable.  A complete report to follow after my return to the office, hope to have it up by Friday night.

HOQ and Rob.....thank you sirs. I have two kids here with arms that are worn out.

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Reel Time

We need pic.


----------



## KDarsey

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you, but what about me??




I think you're STUNNED too!



nice mess o' fish too!


----------



## Money man

Reel Time said:


> We need pic.




OK Captain Mark, just a quick preview of my upcoming report. I have to hurry, the wife is after me to load the car up to get home. 












Lots of this and a dolphin that tried to get in the boat with us.

I am still on a high this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Money man said:


> Just got back from my trip with Captain Justin. All I can say is unbelievable.  A complete report to follow after my return to the office, hope to have it up by Friday night.
> 
> HOQ and Rob.....thank you sirs. I have two kids here with arms that are worn out.
> 
> Pics to follow soon.




Justin has an amazing fishery wouldn't you say??




Money man said:


> OK Captain Mark, just a quick preview of my upcoming report. I have to hurry, the wife is after me to load the car up to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of this and a dolphin that tried to get in the boat with us.
> 
> I am still on a high this morning.





Fantastic MM, those kids will NEVER forget that trip!!

Did ya'll leave 'em still biting??


----------



## How2fish

That's a great pic thanks for sharing! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Laneybird

Fine looking boys you got there  Money Man!  I know they had a great time and I bet they were wore slap out!


----------



## bass hunter d4

im headed down there next week with my own boat can anyone give me some advice on how to catch these fine fish?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bass hunter d4 said:


> im headed down there next week with my own boat can anyone give me some advice on how to catch these fine fish?



Not to be rude, but there's no way I'm giving out Justins hot spots that he makes a living guiding.

Sorry bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just booked 2 trips with Justin !!  He's booking fast, anybody headed his way this spring/summer needs to go ahead and reserve the best tidal dates!!


----------



## jamo76

We went with him last summer at night and that was something else. He will put you in the fish. He said Dawn was alot more fun to fish with than you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jamo76 said:


> We went with him last summer at night and that was something else. He will put you in the fish. He said Dawn was alot more fun to fish with than you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Headed back down in June, can't wait to hit the flats!!


----------



## biggabuck

Me either ill be down the week of July 4th. Maybe we will have another good trip we Capt. Justin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Alright Justin, get the boat fueled and ready, will see you Saturday afternoon!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Well, the wife decided she didn't want to go back to PCB again this year, so just the guys and I are headed down to fish the Big Bend area with another one of my  guides Jr Dice.

2 more weeks !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Headed back to PCB next month,  can't wait to hook up with my boy Justin !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Justin has his on TV show, "Chasing the Sun.."  Check it out !!!


----------



## oops1

Hooked On Quack said:


> Justin has his on TV show, "Chasing the Sun.."  Check it out !!!



Saw it a couple of weeks ago.. He's big time now. Happy for him


----------

